# TORONTO | 51 Camden Street | 45m | 13 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

photo courtesy of rdaner, UT


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...arbon-hospitality-shim-sutcliffe.21284/page-6


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Interesting renders. I like their handmade look.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Interesting door.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction
*









Posted by ProjectEnd

https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1337473/51-camden-street-toronto-canada
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...rbon-hospitality-shim-sutcliffe.21284/page-13


----------

